# Subversion after update broken no libneon.so.26

## notmynormalself

```
svn: error while loading shared libraries: libneon.so.26: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

dep -F libneon.so.26

libneon.so.26:

```

```
 net-misc/neon

      Latest version available: 0.26.4

      Latest version installed: 0.26.4

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.webdav.org/neon/

      Description: HTTP and WebDAV client library

      License:     GPL-2

dev-util/subversion

      Latest version available: 1.4.6-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.4.6

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://subversion.tigris.org/

      Description: A compelling replacement for CVS.

      License:     Subversion

```

```
ldd /usr/bin/svn

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libsvn_client-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsvn_client-1.so.0 (0xb7ed6000)

        libsvn_wc-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsvn_wc-1.so.0 (0xb7ea4000)

        libsvn_ra-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsvn_ra-1.so.0 (0xb7e9f000)

        libsvn_diff-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsvn_diff-1.so.0 (0xb7e96000)

        libsvn_ra_local-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_local-1.so.0 (0xb7e8f000)

        libsvn_repos-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsvn_repos-1.so.0 (0xb7e6f000)

        libsvn_fs-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsvn_fs-1.so.0 (0xb7e67000)

        libsvn_fs_fs-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_fs-1.so.0 (0xb7e4c000)

        libsvn_fs_base-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_base-1.so.0 (0xb7e25000)

        libsvn_ra_svn-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_svn-1.so.0 (0xb7e12000)

        libsvn_ra_dav-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_dav-1.so.0 (0xb7df8000)

        libsvn_delta-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsvn_delta-1.so.0 (0xb7dec000)

        libsvn_subr-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libsvn_subr-1.so.0 (0xb7dbd000)

        libaprutil-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libaprutil-1.so.0 (0xb7d9f000)

        libldap-2.3.so.0 => /usr/lib/libldap-2.3.so.0 (0xb7d69000)

        libsasl2.so.2 => /usr/lib/libsasl2.so.2 (0xb7d51000)

        liblber-2.3.so.0 => /usr/lib/liblber-2.3.so.0 (0xb7d44000)

        libgdbm.so.3 => /usr/lib/libgdbm.so.3 (0xb7d3d000)

        libdb-4.5.so => /usr/lib/libdb-4.5.so (0xb7c27000)

        libpq.so.4 => /usr/lib/libpq.so.4 (0xb7c09000)

        libexpat.so.1 => /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 (0xb7be9000)

        libapr-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libapr-1.so.0 (0xb7bc4000)

        libuuid.so.1 => /lib/libuuid.so.1 (0xb7b97000)

        librt.so.1 => /lib/librt.so.1 (0xb7b8e000)

        libcrypt.so.1 => /lib/libcrypt.so.1 (0xb7b5f000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7b48000)

        libneon.so.26 => not found

        libssl.so.0.9.8 => /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8 (0xb7b02000)

        libcrypto.so.0.9.8 => /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 (0xb79c2000)

        libgssapi_krb5.so.2 => /usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so.2 (0xb7998000)

        libkrb5.so.3 => /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.3 (0xb790f000)

        libk5crypto.so.3 => /usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3 (0xb78ea000)

        libcom_err.so.2 => /lib/libcom_err.so.2 (0xb78e6000)

        libresolv.so.2 => /lib/libresolv.so.2 (0xb78d4000)

        libxml2.so.2 => /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2 (0xb77be000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb77b9000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb7794000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb7782000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb765a000)

        libneon.so.26 => not found

        libnsl.so.1 => /lib/libnsl.so.1 (0xb7643000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7efe000)

        libkrb5support.so.0 => /usr/lib/libkrb5support.so.0 (0xb763a000)

```

----------

## TheAl

```
emerge -av subversion
```

----------

## turtles

I was wondering about this lame message myself:

```
 Messages for package net-misc/neon-0.26.4:

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/neon-0.26.4/work/neon-0.26.4' ...

 * Running aclocal -I macros ...

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force ...

 * Running aclocal -I macros ...

 * Running autoconf ...

 * Running autoheader ...

 * Running elibtoolize in: neon-0.26.4

 *   Applying install-sh-1.5.patch ...

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 * Enabling SSL library thread-safety using POSIX threads...

 * There are new features in this version; please beware that

 * upstream considers the socks support experimental.  If you

 * experience test failures (eg, bug 135863) then try rebuilding

 * glibc.

 *

 * Neon has a policy of breaking API across versions, this means

 * that any packages that links against neon will be broken after

 * updating. They will remain broken until they are ported to the

 * new API. You can downgrade neon to the previous version by doing:

 *

 *   emerge --oneshot '<net-misc/neon-0.26'

```

----------

## notmynormalself

I solved this by making the following symlink:

EDIT oops I meant:

/usr/lib/libneon.so.26 -> /usr/lib/libneon.so.27

----------

